# Storm is growing like a weed!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So we are on our 4th week with Storm. She's 13 weeks as of yesterday. I wanted to share how it's been so far.

We started crate training/potty training when we got her, but just put her completely in the crate a week ago. So far it's been going really well. I don't enjoy waking up at 4 am every morning... but, it's worth it. Her color is changing rapidly, and it's so much fun to see each week.

I'm also having a lot of fun working with her. She's gotten fast and so accurate. She knows Sitz, Platz, Here, Fuss, and we are working on Bring (she's learning fetch with balls and I also have a nylabone that is pretty much like a dumbbell). She's so smart! Such a strong, fearless female. I'm super excited to watch her grow.










































































And because I absolutely love my boy... Here's a few of him having fun!

Duke was learning some techniques from Jerry Lee!









We added obedience in protection training... he's doing very well with that!

































We've been getting more videos lately so I can watch them and fix some handler errors.... I miss having lots of pictures to share though!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Amazing pictures!!! Storm and Duke are both stunning as can be!!!


----------



## Faelan (Jun 25, 2012)

She is beautiful!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Love how dark she's getting!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL. I like your title! I remember when Zeeva was growing that quickly, I thought she'd transform into a polar bear. She got HUGE so fast!!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How fun with the puppy! Duke is beautiful!!!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

She is a pretty awesome girl- her color has completely changed. Her sister likes to wake me up at 4am as well.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Dooney's Mom said:


> She is a pretty awesome girl- her color has completely changed. Her sister likes to wake me up at 4am as well.


Lol... Storm doesn't wake me up at night, she doesn't say anything.. just goes. So I have to beat her to it... I have my alarm set every day for 4am. Yuck.



gmcwife1 said:


> How fun with the puppy! Duke is beautiful!!!


Thank you! I think so too... but, then again, I am a bit bias. 



GatorDog said:


> Love how dark she's getting!


Me too!!! She's really starting to get some nice color to her! Very rich and vibrant. Definitely not lacking in that department!


----------

